# Ready Mix Concrete Question



## Tommy C (Jul 11, 2005)

I would definitely mix that by hand. If you don't want to do that, construct a chute, chute it through a basement window, and wheel it to where you want it placed. I've done that once before.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Tscarborough said:


> Maximizer uses lightweight aggregate. It is good stuff.


Ah hah!
Thus the answer to the age old question.
"How do you put 119 pounds in an 80 pound bag?" :thumbsup:


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

TimelessQuality said:


> 'splain please? Georgia buggy? down stairs?


 
in new york our cement yards will fill a couple of yards into what is a called a buggy, (a metal container with two wheels and a trailer hitch) they will rent it, you pull out with a few yards of mixed concrete ready to go, use it, rinse it, bring it back, it makes good sense for small jobs.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

genecarp said:


> there are diff names, but i think he is refering to a product that allows you to reduce the water content, it also increaes the flow rate and general strenth due to the decreased water content.


A super plastisizer?


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree with doing by hand/mixer. Here you get charged for a short load on top of the concrete price if you dont buy a full load. I usually find it is cheaper in the long run to do it by hand, it may even be faster too depending on circumstances.


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

We do lots of bacement water proofing and if we couldnt make a hole in the block foundation and pour it down a shoot We would mix it on a few sheets of ply wood right were we need it . I wouldent even bring a mixer for 20 bags it faster to mix by hand . 40 bags i mite pull the mixer to the job.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, never seen the Maximizer stuff around here. I'm going to have to ask for it at the yard I use.


----------



## Hanalike (May 3, 2008)

one yard wouldnt even fill up the lines in our pump, our ready mix plants wont deliver less than five yards anyway. hand mix with quickcrete with an electric mixer!


----------

